# legally separating...



## seekingaadvice (May 28, 2012)

I have written my story on other threads in here. Today my husband is having me sign legal separation papers. I don't want this. Maybe there is still a chance we can work things out if I disappear for a month or 2? I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Stepping back and working on things might work, but just disappearing seems like it will just be one step closer to divorce. Just my initial thoughts.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

work on yourself develop some hobbies or do things you always wanted to do exercise helps alot


----------



## seekingaadvice (May 28, 2012)

I want to work on myself - I have been going to therapy and am getting my own place this week. We have already been living apart for a couple months. I changed my hair and have been exercising and losing weight. At times he seems so broken down and then just so cold and distant at others. I don't know what to think. I told him that I don't want to see him or talk to him (after we sign the separation) until we're ready to be friends and can stop having negative interactions...I think that was the right thing to do?


----------



## seekingaadvice (May 28, 2012)

I think my current plan is to take the month of August to myself, no talking to him at all, and then see how I feel. Maybe I'll reach back out at that point. Seem reasonable?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

seekingaadvice said:


> I think my current plan is to take the month of August to myself, no talking to him at all, and then see how I feel. Maybe I'll reach back out at that point. Seem reasonable?












Perfectly reasonable..... thats basically what I did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## seekingaadvice (May 28, 2012)

wiigirl - what's your story?


----------



## seekingaadvice (May 28, 2012)

The other thing is that we have both been moving into our own places. Regardless of what happens and how sad it is I think we both really need that. When I was packing I found and envelope that he is keeping with wedding pics, 2 other pics of us, a book I gave him and both of our vows. Is it wrong for me to think this might mean something in the future? I realize I sound desperate, but I don't really have any friends or family that have been through anything like this.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

i dont get it. you dont want a separation but you are purposely separating yourself from him?


----------



## seekingaadvice (May 28, 2012)

What else am I supposed to do? Fight him on it? That only pushes him farther away. I am trying to get the best situation out of the scenario that I am faced with and approach this in a way that is the best for me personally and our potential relationship.


----------



## Secret (May 4, 2010)

I am going through the same thing. My heart goes out to you. I have no real advice to give you but I feel your pain. This isn't easy.


----------



## seekingaadvice (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, mine goes out to you as well. I appreciate any kind words, advice, or perspective anybody has to offer me.


----------

